# Duo Fast MS 7664 never had much luck



## DangerDoug (Nov 22, 2013)

I have two old Duo-fast air nailers, they worked fine for a job or two but found they don't do well when not used.
E.g. my MS 7664c stapler (gold/hammed paint color) is in new condition and only was used it for a few small jobs.

The issue now, when connected to air, air escapes out of the head.
I assume, it sat too long and the O rings flatted out, but I have no idea….

My one buddy said that's normal and just tighten the single screw at the top of the head.
Is that the answer? Any thoughts on a quick fix?

I bought a O ring kit-there's about 50 O rings, but no time to dive into that now.

Thank you for any advice.

Doug


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

"My one buddy said that's normal and just tighten the single screw at the top of the head.
Is that the answer?"

Did you try?

I have a couple of tools that air escapes out of the connection where the hose attaches. Sometimes some wd40 shot into the hose end where the little balls are quiets it as it seats better. But basically just disconnecting them is the answer for me.


----------



## DangerDoug (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks D,
No haven't tried any thing yet. The gun won't cycle at all,,, just the sound of air escaping. 
Probably something in the head that is not moving, guessing that is the air valve.
I was hoping that could pop that off and lube it, get it moving again.


----------

